# new hybrid - 'Birgit'



## monocotman (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there,

a first flowering with six growths and three flowers for the hybrid Birgit - macranthos x cordigerum.
There are eight nice new resting buds for next year.
Not a big plant but a very pretty combination of the two species with the pink veining and the large laterals.
It has taken three years to raise this from a small seedling bought on ebay. It even turned out to be correctly named - not something that always happens,

Regards,

David


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous! I like thos one a lot. I can feel myself leaning towards the idea of starting a hybrid Cyp collection. Must resist; must resist! But, I bet I can't resist for long. There's some awesome hybrids out there now.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice. I'd be happy w/ cyps growing well enough to be called a collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

i really like this one!


----------



## cabnc (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave,

Could you give us newbies some more info on Cypripediums ? The plant and flowers look huge !! Where are you located and how do you grow them ??

Charlie


----------



## monocotman (Nov 7, 2010)

*cyp culture*

Charlie,

see the thread marked group of red hybrids!

regards,

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2010)

That's an amazing plant for three years with that much growth! Nice flowers


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know the parents or much about these but that hybrid really works well.


----------

